# Beauty Box



## macface (Jan 2, 2007)

My Traincase















My Eyeshadows





Blushes & Bronzers 





Mascaras & Pencil Eyeliners 





Studio Fix & Bare Minerals 





LipStick





LipStickies





Brushes





Perfumes





Mac Bags


----------



## sharyn (Jan 2, 2007)

Woah very nice collection!!! I'm really jealous of your eyeshadows... I loooove neutrals/browns/bronzes!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How long have you been collecting?


----------



## Steel (Jan 2, 2007)

Would you mind listing the e/s in the rightmost MAC Quad in the e/s pic? The one with the greenish blue, blue, grey and brown. That's a self-made quad, isn't it? I REALLY like it! Also, what's the reddish e/s in the other quad?

TIA!


----------



## macface (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Woah very nice collection!!! I'm really jealous of your eyeshadows... I loooove neutrals/browns/bronzes!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How long have you been collecting?_

 
I dont remember exactly when I started my collection.I know my sister and cousin got me addicted to it.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 2, 2007)

Great collection.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macface (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 

 
_Would you mind listing the e/s in the rightmost MAC Quad in the e/s pic? The one with the greenish blue, blue, grey and brown. That's a self-made quad, isn't it? I REALLY like it! Also, what's the reddish e/s in the other quad?

TIA!_

 
I did make my own quad.I only know one of the colors is silver ring.Mostly most of my shadows were depotted.I  really  dont remember  the  colors  I  know  it  sounds  stupid  but  yeah.


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

Bare Essentials = Amazing.

Nice collection!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome! somebody's into neutrals, eh?


----------



## Kim. (Jan 3, 2007)

It's nice to know I'm not the only one who likes neutrals. What is the: 

http://is.rely.net/1-5066-69973-l-GE...R0C40EPbAQ.jpg blush here where you can see the pan? It's such a pretty colour


----------



## macface (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_It's nice to know I'm not the only one who likes neutrals. What is the: 

http://is.rely.net/1-5066-69973-l-GE...R0C40EPbAQ.jpg blush here where you can see the pan? It's such a pretty colour_

 
Which one?


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jan 4, 2007)

aww..i cant see any of it..;(


----------



## Kim. (Jan 4, 2007)

the gold one that most of the pan is showing


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 5, 2007)

awesome stuff!!  I can identify all but one of your perfumes - the one between Cool Water and Heavenly.  What is it?  I love perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you have a grrrreat collection of face stuff!  Thats one thing I horde above even eye shadow which is unusual so I love to check out other's collections!


----------



## macface (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_It's nice to know I'm not the only one who likes neutrals. What is the: 

http://is.rely.net/1-5066-69973-l-GE...R0C40EPbAQ.jpg blush here where you can see the pan? It's such a pretty colour_

 
I bought in ebay its from a brand called vitamin C they sell it in QVC.The other one is from a brand called sugar.I  bought that  one  from  sephora.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 5, 2007)

I gotta stay outta these traincases.....I bought that Sephora brush roll today after seeing it here. 

**And, BTW, you have a great collection!


----------



## macface (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_awesome stuff!!  I can identify all but one of your perfumes - the one between Cool Water and Heavenly.  What is it?  I love perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you have a grrrreat collection of face stuff!  Thats one thing I horde above even eye shadow which is unusual so I love to check out other's collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks is called Lucky you.


----------

